
I’m a trans woman. Google Photos doesn’t know how to categorize me - vontzy
https://www.fastcompany.com/90455454/im-a-trans-woman-google-photos-doesnt-know-how-to-categorize-me
======
m-p-3
How do you categorize it in a way that everyone is satisfied? Do you use a %
male/female? What if someone doesn't recognize themselves as neither? Google
Photos can't know what you feel who you are, it simply base itself on your
visual appearance and guess if you might be male or female on some visual cues
and the current fashion trends that is distinctive between male and female,
however superficial it might be.

